# pakkopulla



## jonquiliser

There are a few words I need for a translation, and as I have seen a couple of Finns around, I thought maybe I'll be in luck . So, here is a word I cannot find in any of my dictionaries: pakkopulla. Although I understand it's meaning, I can't find a good way of rendering it. The context is "Muistan hyvin, että se oli pakkopullaa". 

Kiitos etukäteen


----------



## Hakro

In English there is no direct quivalent to "pulla", sweet wheat bread that's traditionally offered with coffee in Scandinavian countries. And when it's offered you can't refuse, you have to eat it even if you didn't like it actually. "Pakkopulla" is something that in fact is good but you don't like to eat it.

As a translation of your sentence I'd suggest "I remember it well, it was like being forced to eat cookies."

Hope this helps.


----------



## jonquiliser

kyllä auttaa, kiitos!


----------



## Tisia

jonquiliser said:


> There are a few words I need for a translation, and as I have seen a couple of Finns around, I thought maybe I'll be in luck . So, here is a word I cannot find in any of my dictionaries: pakkopulla. Although I understand it's meaning, I can't find a good way of rendering it. The context is "Muistan hyvin, että se oli pakkopullaa".
> 
> Kiitos etukäteen


 
As I read from an article "Onko Kalevala pakkopullaa" I understood that pakkopulla means "something that you do though you don't want". But about your sentence I am not sure. The sentence might be an idiom and mean "I remember well that it was a must".  It is context-dependent.

Tisia


----------

